# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Geef raad

## cobyvanandelboni

Hallo

Ik ben een vrouw van 55 jaar.Ik ben hier op het forum omdat ik niet lekker in mijn vel
zit vanwege de overgang.
Ik ben via via terecht gekomen bij een consulentte van Care For Woman.
Daar heb ik een zeer positief gevoel aan overgehouden.En sinds vandaag begonnen met medicijnen.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo cobyvanandelboni, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat vervelend dat je je niet lekker voelt vanwege de overgang. Je kunt je eigen ervaringen delen bij Menstruatie. Dan hebben andere vrouwen daar ook iets aan. Veel sterkte!

Een vriendelijke gezondheidsgroet van Leontien

----------

